# Think Geek LED Art fan!



## frasera (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/9162/
pretty badass if you can afford it

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d5ZuIvDry8w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d5ZuIvDry8w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Trashman (Jun 17, 2007)

LOL, 5 megs of memory. To think, this fan has more memory than 99% of all the personal computers of 20 years ago. Cool fan for disco parties.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 17, 2007)

That is really cool (pun intended). I know there are similar devices out there for bicycle wheels, etc, that are more affordable than that fan though.


----------



## frasera (Jun 17, 2007)

heh bicycles?

car rims baby!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-1A5duQ4Tk

led bling? hahahah!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 18, 2007)

Gads. That's a thousand times better than a horn that plays La Cucuracha! :laughing:


----------



## carrot (Jun 18, 2007)

Whoa, I totally want one. Except it'd have to use a USB port and be compatible with Linux. :/


----------

